# ARPTalk



## Marrow Man (Sep 10, 2008)

For those of you who might be interested in such things (particularly issues affecting the Associate Reformed Presbyterian Church), the latest issue of ARPTalk, an electronic magazine, has been posted online. You can read all five issues of ARPTalk by going here:

ARPTalk - Home


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 11, 2008)

I notice that almost every article is written by a Charles Wilson, including calling out some folks who broke the law. What is his position and what makes him capable to write all this? If this an "official" ARP mag and does "Chuck's" views coincide, follow, or lead the ARP's?


----------



## Grymir (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice!! I especially liked issue #4. It hits home on many front. PCUSA and Barth - a bad combination. Very interesting.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 11, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> I notice that almost every article is written by a Charles Wilson, including calling out some folks who broke the law. What is his position and what makes him capable to write all this? If this an "official" ARP mag and does "Chuck's" views coincide, follow, or lead the ARP's?



Chuck Wilson is the Rev. Charles Wilson, a retired ARP minister and self-appointed lightning rod of the denomination. Actually, I believe he is one of the ministers who took a firm stand on the word of God in the 1970s and helped push back the creeping tide of liberalism that was taking over the ARP. That is probably why this issue irks him so much (he is the "editor"/originator of ARPTalk; it is "official" in no way). Basically, it boils down to the fact that the seminary hired two professors who appear to be Barthian in their view of Scripture. Steps are being taken to deal with the issue, but he is concerned that these are moving too slowly.

For what it's worth, I didn't care for the DUI article either.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 11, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Nice!! I especially liked issue #4. It hits home on many front. PCUSA and Barth - a bad combination. Very interesting.



It's interesting that the folks who like issue 4 the best are either former or current PC(USA) folks!


----------



## Josiah (Sep 11, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Nice!! I especially liked issue #4. It hits home on many front. PCUSA and Barth - a bad combination. Very interesting.





It was a very good issue, keep em coming


----------

